# Orkz 'n Gobbos!



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello there fellows.

Been thinking of playing WHFB for a while now and I've decided to play Orks and Goblins.

Going to buy the Battle for Skull Pass box set. Could anyone give me any tips for building an Ork army?

Many thanks. All the info is invaluable.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Well with Orcs and goblins there is a lot to consider (no pun intended), with so many unit choices your really need to think about what units you want as you can guarantee it wont fit into 2000pts.
A few universal things to consider however are, Ld the whole army is low (especially goblins) so pick your general wisely and place him even wiser still. Animosity having a few units that will behave is vital, so Trolls (but watch out for stupidity keep them near the general) giants, snotlings, chariots and black orcs are all worth thinking about. Alternatively just put black orcs in your other units as long as you dont mind "bashin a few ed's".


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I was thinking, basically, along the lines of a shitload of boyz charging the enemy line.

Also I like the background fluff for Gorgutz. I think that's his name. That fellow that has an exceptionally battle-lust even by Ork standards. He'd be my general.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think you probably mean Grimgor Ironhide (Gorgutz is the Ork from DOW Dark Crusade). If so you have to have a unit of Black Orcs in your army. Not necessarily a bad thing since they are the most dangerous Orcs, but they are also a big points sink.

I started Orcs and Gobbos awhile ago and have done a fair bit of experimenting and mooching on other forums. The general consensus seems to be that Big Un's are not worth the points. More Orcs and Gobbos is better than less with upgraded gear. Black Orcs are too expensive to take en masse, so should be a small elite unit. Spear Chukkas and Doom Divers are the most useful artillery. Giants are great for gobbo armies, but can be a liability. Um, oh and champions and standard bearers are wasted unless in a big combat unit, if you put them with NG archers for instance it is free VPs.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

So, a bit phalanx of Orks, with a couple of large regiments of Goblins to support, all with full command, with Grimgor at the centre with his Black Orcs, correct?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well it does depend on your playstyle a little, and to be honest nothing is written in stone with O&G armies, but yeah that would be effective I would have thought. Units of plain Orcs can be very powerful, particularly if lead by a Black Orc, or BSB. Night Gobbos are pretty much a delivery service for fanatics and a good source of CR points. So your NG units need to be large to be effective as support units, I use 30, but others use 25 happily enough.

Orcs-wise, I try to have those maxed out too, since a block of 24 orcs is pretty hard to shift, particularly with a BO BSB in there with them. It does all depend very much on how you like to play though. Wolf riders are good for march blocking and warmachine hunting, Shamans (both gobbo and orc) can be very good if used well, but are also very weak. Oh and Night Gobbo archers and Orc Arrer boys are virtually as good in combat as their melee counterparts, so make quite good flank chargers.

Enough of my waffling anyway, I am by no means an expert, I have just taken lots of tactics of the web and made them fit my playstyle


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

No not at all, I'm thankful for the help. I don't even have the army book yet.

I was just planning on getting as many Orks as possible, with no necessary upgrades, and run over to the other guys as fast as possible.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If your going for a primarily orc force then you might want to get a couple of orc shamen. My mate uses just orc combat units with a tooled up warboss and bsb plus 2 shamen and his main tactic is to use the waagh spell and the warboss' waagh and with a bit of luck can get into combat on turn 1 before i have done a thing The only problem wth this is its all all nothing you either win big or lose big but he's enough like an orc that it just makes him laugh either way.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh, one more thing I forgot to mention, Orc Boar Boys and Orc Boar Chariots are also pretty powerful, and are well worth considering, particularly if you want an all Orc list. If you have a unit of 5-6 Boar Boys (savage or otherwise) on the charge they do obscene damage as boars make use of the rule Tusker Charge (pg. 19 of the army book for when you get it) which gives +2 strength on the charge, that makes the boar strength 5


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Seems like a good idea to me, from an Orky perspective.

Lots of boyz, a ruthless boss, and just run right at those 'umies, poi'ee earz, spikey boyz, and uvva boyz!

-Edit

Oh, and da stun'eez (Dwarves)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've not read the Orc Army book, but if possible, I'd take a Black Orc Boss/Big Boss (hero level), or any orc, really, and plonk them in a Boar Chariot. Slamming one of them into the flank of a unit hit by full choppa wielding Boyz, and you've got a rout on.

If you hadn't guessed, Heros in chariots is a particularl fetish o' mine.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

You can, but the big downside of O&G is the leadership problem, particularly if you take trolls and gobbos as well. So most lists have the Warboss and BSB in the thick of it, mounted or otherwise, to make the best use of their leadership. If trolls are left unsupervised they tend to do bugger all in my experience, failing their stupidity test far too often to be useful.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Brutal but kunnin', for me.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the scariest O&G army I have faced so far was just Orc boys with 2 choppa's and a few characters to hold the units together it requires no tactics at all just a solid wall of boys advancing(animosity allowing) all together from an opponents point of view what unit do you shoot? and how can you dodge this solid mass? only masses of template weapons or a lucky super unit holding then rolling up the flanks. plus the rules required to memorise is minimal compared to an all arms version.


----------

